# Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??



## Nordlicht (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde von der Insel
Ich such Infos über ein Grisslan FC 640.
Ich konnte selbst bei Google nicht wirklich was finden ,
ausser das mal eins in Schweden gestohlen wurde 
www.mcs-germany.info


und diesem Filmchen http://www.grisslan.se/film.html
Speziell meine ich das Angelboot im letzten drittel des Films.

Mich würde mal interessieren was so ein Boot kostet, was es taugt...ob jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht hat.

Hab den Link etwas eingekürzt, 
ist übersichtlicher Lg Kai


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*

KLICK ... dat meinste ? |kopfkrat 

Ich stöber mal noch nen bisschen nach Deutschen Seiten/Aussagen/Preise u.s.w. ...wenn Ich was finde sag Ich mal bescheid...




Hier haste nen paar Maße


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*

schöööönes Boot ! 
besonders alsTrollingboot :m


----------



## Nordlicht (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> KLICK ... dat meinste ? |kopfkrat
> Ich stöber mal noch nen bisschen nach Deutschen Seiten/Aussagen/Preise u.s.w. ...wenn Ich was finde sag Ich mal bescheid...
> Hier haste nen paar Maße



#6
Prima, evtl. bist du ja erfolgreicher


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> #6
> Prima, evtl. bist du ja erfolgreicher



wohl eher nich .iss wohl das gleiche problem wie mit meiner fibrester  sea bird die iss auch nich zu finden. #c


----------



## vazzquezz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*

@MFT-Paps: Kannst ja mal den Bootsverleih in Osterskov/Langeland kontaktieren! Dort hatten wir 2006 mal 'ne 485er Seabird gemietet! Ich glaube, das Ding war 'n Ryds oder Terhi unter anderem Namen!

V.


----------



## lille pojken (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*

Hejsan

Die werden hier nicht nur gestohlen sondern auch gebaut|supergri

schaust du hier http://www.grisslan.se/


MvH Lars


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @MFT-Paps: Kannst ja mal den Bootsverleih in Osterskov/Langeland kontaktieren! Dort hatten wir 2006 mal 'ne 485er Seabird gemietet! Ich glaube, das Ding war 'n Ryds oder Terhi unter anderem Namen!
> 
> V.



moin vazzquezz

ne meine iss ne fibrester herstellerland spanien
aber trotzdem danke
greeß
andy


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Hejsan
> Die werden hier nicht nur gestohlen sondern auch gebaut|supergri
> schaust du hier http://www.grisslan.se/
> MvH Lars



Ok, das ist ja auch die Seite von meinem Link mit dem Video...das Problem ist dass ich zwar Plattdeutsch kann aber kein schwedisch #c


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ok, das ist ja auch die Seite von meinem Link mit dem Video...das Problem ist dass ich zwar Plattdeutsch kann aber kein schwedisch #c


 

Geb doch mal "grisslan.se" bei google ein und wähle: diese Seite übersetzen.

Ist zwar nicht ganz sauber mit der Übersetzung, bringt einen aber sicherlich viel weiter.


----------



## lille pojken (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Boot hier (Grisslan FC 640) ??*

Hejsan

Soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe,gibt es keine Händler in Deutschland nur ueber Boote24de und die sind gebraucht!!!

sonst einen Urlaub hier machen und boot mitnehmen:q

den hier bei uns sind ja reichlich Händler machen ja auch andere mit diesen und kaufen die hier http://www.beason.se/beason_ny/home.html

schöne boote aber haben auch ihren preis!!!

MvH Lars


----------

